# Looking for a new P&S



## John (Jul 21, 2010)

I was at the beach today and my Olympus Stylus 1030SW sprung a leak. Looking for a replacement,would like something is water and drop resistant and I have two young kids.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 21, 2010)

The Panasonic waterproofs are good.

You could wait for Canon's D10 replacement coming up.


----------



## John (Jul 21, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> The Panasonic waterproofs are good.
> 
> You could wait for Canon's D10 replacement coming up.



Any idea when the D10's replacement will be released?


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 22, 2010)

It should be announced before Photokina and the Canon Expo (Sept 3-4). So I would say in the next month we can expect a new P&S.


----------



## ronderick (Jul 28, 2010)

I think the Olympus Stylus-Tough cameras work pretty well - the little one dropped it many times on field trips and it still works fine.

The thing with waterproof camera is that maintenance plays an important role (rinse after exposure to salt water, etc.). Of course, replacing the waterproof components every year or so would also help reduce the risk of leaks.


----------



## randywhite (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought the Canon Powershot S95 for the main purpose of taking pictures of good photos and i liked to used this caon s95 camera.The Powershot S95 was introduced in August 2010 as a slight upgrade to the S90.The S95 gives the serious photographer tremendous flexibility from full auto to full manual and superb features that are packaged in a truly pocketable high performing camera that is arguably best in class. when taking action shots just using the AUTO setting on the camera, the pictures turn out amazing. The ring function is probably another major reason I chose the S95. You can use it to zoom or change any of the settings (e.g., aperture) just by turning it. No need to go through the menu settings etc. The S95 is also a solid camera.


----------

